# [GTA IV] Sammelthread: Meinungen



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*Hier bitte alle Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte posten!*


So, dann fang ich mal an.
Spaß pur. Was soll man groß schreiben. Es ist halt so. 
Mich stört nur die Leistung. Besonders Abends und Nachts wenn man mit Scheinwerfer Auto fährt geht sie doch arg in den Keller. Enttäuschend. Da hab ich mir mit meinem System bei weitem mehr erwartet. Hab ihr das selbe Probleme? Vielleicht ne Lösung?


----------



## Kreon (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

spielst du mit ner Nvidia oder ATI Karte?


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kreon am 02.12.2008 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> spielst du mit ner Nvidia oder ATI Karte?



Hab ne 88gts G92. hab den 180.48 drauf.


----------



## Brokensword (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> So, dann fang ich mal an.
> Spaß pur. Was soll man groß schreiben. Es ist halt so.
> Mich stört nur die Leistung. Besonders Abends und Nachts wenn man mit Scheinwerfer Auto fährt geht sie doch arg in den Keller. Enttäuschend. Da hab ich mir mit meinem System bei weitem mehr erwartet. Hab ihr das selbe Probleme? Vielleicht ne Lösung?



schreib mal dein system plz


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Brokensword am 02.12.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> schreib mal dein system plz



Sieht man das nicht wenn man auf meinen Avatar klickt?

Q6700 auf 3,33GHz
8800GTS G92 leicht übertaktet
2GB DDR800 auf 1000
X38 Board


----------



## GorrestFump (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Brokensword am 02.12.2008 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach doch mal Benchmark, würd mich interessieren. Auch die Einstellungen mit angeben.


----------



## pro-gamer (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Weiß schon jemand was genaues, ob man jetz mit ATI karten schon spielen kann oder nicht?
Ich hab nämlich keinen Bock 50€ für 2 bierdeckel auszugeben!


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				GorrestFump am 02.12.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 20:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Benchmark funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Geht für 2 sekunden an und dann kommt sofort das resultat!
Texturqualität: Mittel /wegen 512MB Grafikkarte)
Renderqualität: Hoch
Sichtweite: 25
Verkehrsdichte: 40
Schatten: 10
Details ausblenden (?): 85

Nachtrag: grad nochmal nen bischen rumprobiert. Sichtweite 30 (grüner Bereich beim Grafikspeicher), Verkehrsdichte 100, Schatten 16 und Detaildistanz 100
Lief unwesentlich schlimmer. Eigentlich nich merkbar. Sehr kurios.
Mies optimiert sag ich jetz einfach mal. Empfohlen soll auch noch ne 8600 sein. Irgendwas stimmt da nich.


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Was auch noch fehlerhaft is, das meistens keine Munitionsanzeige da ist. Ab und zu mal ja.
Die Grafikeinstellungen werden auch nicht gespeichert.


----------



## patsche (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

irgendwie kann keiner das spiel so recht zocken, weil a) es einfach grausig läuft und b) ein teil der aktivierungscode's falsch sind, jipi.   

also sorry, aber wenn ich das hier lese wird mir übel, war im test nicht von 'keine konsolenportierung sondern speziell für den pc optmiert' die rede, oder so ähnlich?   


und da wird immer auf den konsolenspieler rumgehack, jaja.


----------



## sandman2003 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				patsche am 02.12.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kann keiner das spiel so recht zocken, weil a) es einfach grausig läuft und b) ein teil der aktivierungscode's falsch sind, jipi.
> 
> also sorry, aber wenn ich das hier lese wird mir übel, war im test nicht von 'keine konsolenportierung sondern speziell für den pc optmiert' die rede, oder so ähnlich?
> 
> ...




SAMMELTHREAD FTW^^

bitte sticky machen^^

gleichberechtigung zu crysis und HL2 und so bitte


meint ihr ich sollte den neusten Detonator.... ähhhhhh^^ treiber von nvidia druff machen und wenn... WHQL oder die neuste beta?

8 stunden noch^^ dann steht ich fast vor saturn


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

vielleicht braucht es einfach nur mehr als 2GB, um wirklich gut zu laufen?


----------



## Creed (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Die Technik Seite mal ausgeblendet finde ich es sehr gelungen. Die Detailverliebtheit der Entwickler ist unglaublich. Auch der Multiplayer hat mir schon ne Menge Spaß bereitet.

Von der Technik her bin ich bis jetzt ziemlich enttäuscht, hätte ich so nicht von einem GTA erwartet. Ruckeln bei Nacht ohne Ende und bisher kein AA möglich (finde ich noch viel schlimmer). Die 50€ sind aber definitiv nicht falsch investiert, wenns erstmal richtig läuft ist es das beste Spiel seit langem.


----------



## Phenicks (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

bei der performance und der optischen qualität bleibt nur zu sagen:


Rockstar ! Armutszeugnis !


----------



## Hugo78 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ich behaupte diese Performance Probleme sind Strategie und der erste Patch erscheint in wenigen Tagen.
Bei all den Accounts und DRM kann man dennoch nicht verhindern, dass es GTA noch vor Verkaufsstart ins Netz schaft. Und das hat es ja.

Und dann soll diese erste Version wenigstens so buggy sein, dass ein paar Leute mit warez Version dennoch zum Original greifen, um leichter patchen zu können.
So eine illegale Kopie wird ja nicht nur vom "fachkundigen" Sauger gezockt, sondern auch von seinen 10 DAU Freunden, und ein paar von dennen, überlegen sich dann doch ob sie sich nicht lieber das Original zulegen, sobald Probleme mit der Raubkopie entstehen.

Einfach mal bis zum Wochenende abwarten.


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ok ich hab es als Admin starten können, das einzige was mich stört, das ich keine Grafikeinstellung ausführen kann bzw speichern, dann dieses Social Dings da warte ich noch immer auf ne Bestätigungsmail (dat dauert vielleicht noch ein paar Tage oder so). Ansonsten was ich bisher erleben durfte bis auf die Grafikfehler war das Recht nett, also bin jetzt in Wohnung von meinem Cousin. Ich hoffe auf ein Patch oder sowas ähnliches, ansonsten bring ich es die Tage zurück und warte bis es irgendwann man richtig läuft. Ich hätte mich gestern echt für San Andreas entscheiden sollen.


----------



## sandman2003 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Belgium am 03.12.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ich hab es als Admin starten können, das einzige was mich stört, das ich keine Grafikeinstellung ausführen kann bzw speichern, dann dieses Social Dings da warte ich noch immer auf ne Bestätigungsmail (dat dauert vielleicht noch ein paar Tage oder so). Ansonsten was ich bisher erleben durfte bis auf die Grafikfehler war das Recht nett, also bin jetzt in Wohnung von meinem Cousin. Ich hoffe auf ein Patch oder sowas ähnliches, ansonsten bring ich es die Tage zurück und warte bis es irgendwann man richtig läuft. Ich hätte mich gestern echt für San Andreas entscheiden sollen.




bestätigungsmail war bei mir im spam ordner^^

ich bin  gerade am installieren und HOFFE, dass ich postiv überrascht werde  gta hat mich noch nie enttäuscht


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hallo,

Benutzt irgendwer einen Controller zum Spielen? 

Irgendwie wird bei mir nur der 360er-Controller angezeigt und mein Logitech reagiert überhaupt nicht...

Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt mit dem Spiel echt zufrieden.


----------



## Belgium (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				sandman2003 am 03.12.2008 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 03.12.2008 10:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spam Ordner is noch "Jungfräulich".  
Achja dann mal Daumen drückt, das bei Dir alles klappt.


----------



## zoerfie (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ich bin mit der Performance eig doch recht zurfrieden - auch die Ladezeiten sind relativ kurz. Wahrscheinlich liegts an der zweiten Platte.

Spiele mit 1680x1050 - 1920x1200 lässt sich nicht einstellen - Bug? Regler springt so komisch hin und her.

Renderdetails auf hoch, sonstige Einstellungen auf max - außer Sichtweite (so weit wie es geht - bei 30 ca.) 

Der Benchmark zeigt mir 35 fps - das Spiel läuft ansonsten super-smooth  - Tagsüber auch mit deutlich mehr fps - nur bei Dämmerung oder Nebel kommt es leicht ins Stocken.
Mich stören nur die pixeligen Schatten...

Abstürze hatte ich bis jetzt nur einen...

Mein System:
Q6600@2,7 Ghz
4 GB DDR2
Geforce 9800 GT 512 MB
Vista SP1


----------



## Karamanga (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Was ich an der ganzen Sache am schlimmsten finde:

Warum wird diese ernste Problematik nicht in den diversen Testberichten entsprechend angesprochen?
Der alleinige Hinweis auf SecureRom reicht da ja wohl nicht mehr aus (-> siehe Notwendigkeiten sich überall noch mit einem Account anmelden zu müssen).
Ich emfinde diese zusätzliche Hürde als eine deutlich zu extreme Maßnahme für ehrliche Käufer.

Ich z.B. habe mir das Game noch nicht gekauft und bin gerade wirklich am überlegen, ob ich das überhaupt noch kaufen werde.
Man kann ja anscheinend gar nicht sicher sein, ob es bei einem überhaupt läuft.
Und damit meine ich nicht die Performance-Frage, sondern die Unsicherheit, welche bereits installierten Programme von SecureRom als "Sicherheitsrisiko" abgelehnt werden und somit der Start des Spiels verweigert wird.

Mal ehrlich -> wenn ich definitiv eine Original-Version von GTA-IV habe -> was geht es dann Rockstar + Take2 an, was ich noch so installiert habe?!?

Wäre das nicht ein Fall für die Gesetzgebung (persönliche Freiheit mit seinem legal gekauften Eigentum umgehen zu dürfen, wie man will)?


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Performance-mäßig find ichs irgendwie ziemlich grottig.. Hab 2 GB DDR500-RAM, nen 175er Opteron (@2,75 GHz) und ne um 10% übertaktete 8800GT.. Folgende Resultate:



> Durchschnittliche FPS: 19.25
> Dauer: 37.25 Sek
> CPU-Auslastung: 87%
> Systemspeicher-Auslastung: 94%
> ...





> Statistiken
> Durchschnittliche FPS: 21.85
> Dauer: 37.16 Sek
> CPU-Auslastung: 86%
> ...



Vermute ja, hängt eher an der CPU als an der Graka.. *g*


----------



## zoerfie (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				firewalker2k am 03.12.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Performance-mäßig find ichs irgendwie ziemlich grottig.. Hab 2 GB DDR500-RAM, nen 175er Opteron (@2,75 GHz) und ne um 10% übertaktete 8800GT.. Folgende Resultate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scheint so - bei gleicher Grafikleistung habe ich deutlich mehr fps... Weiß jmd ob GTA4 für Quad Prozessoren optimiert ist?


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				zoerfie am 03.12.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jmd ob GTA4 für Quad Prozessoren optimiert ist?



Vermutlich schon, empfohlen is ja nen Triple-Core


----------



## Gerry (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Die Details werden angeblich durch die Größe des VRAMs automatisch begrenzt. 

Weiß schon jemand, welche verschiedenen Abstufungen es diesbezüglich gibt?


----------



## Brumble (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hab das ausversehen schonmal in "technische Probleme" geschrieben. Gehört aber hier rein, deshalb nochmal.

Puh, da hab Ich wohl Schwein gehabt  

Habe heute ebenfalls mein GTA bekommen u. war wirklich schon am grübeln, ob ich es überhaupt annehmen soll. Zum Glück hab Ich es.

GfWL + RSC Accounts vorher eingerichtet u. miteinander verknüpft.

DvD1 eingeworfen u. mit der Installation begonnen. Nach ca. 25 Minuten war das Schauspiel vollendet, ohne irgendwelches murren.

Dann kam plötzlich der Schreck! Es kann keine Verbindung zu RSC aufgebaut werden, ich solle doch bitte meine Verbindung überprüfen (war natürlich alles in ordnung). Nach 10 mins hab ich es dann bleiben lassen u. erstmal offline gestartet.

Producktkey eingegeben -> aktiviert , alles problemlos

Das Spiel startet wunderbar, ich hab keinen Grafikfehler u. die Performence ist so schlecht nicht.
Wie ausschaut, bin ich einer der wenigen glücklichen  

System:
E8400 @3Ghz
Asus P5Q Deluxe
4GB OCZ Reaper 1066
*MSI HD 4870 OC*

Auflösung wurde automatisch auf 1680 x 1050 gesetzt , die Details auf Mittel 

 Benchmark ergab annehmbare 39 FPS


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ich habe das Spiel auch seit heute Nachmittag.

Die Installation startet damit, dass man zuerst games for windows live und die Rockstar Games Social Club Software installieren muss. Danach muss man sich einen games for windows live und einen Rockstar Games Social Club Account anlegen, sofern noch keiner besteht. Nachdem man sich beide Accounts angelegt hat, muss man im RGSC Account den Games for Windows live Account adden, sodass diese beiden zusammen funktionieren. Klingt kompliziert? Wer das gleich versteht, sollte als Dank eigentlich einen Keks bekommen. Entwickler möchten ja immer auch ihre Spiele für Gelegenheitsspieler
interessant machen, aber ich denke, dass jemand der sich nicht so auskennt, schon alleine mit der Installation große Schwierigkeiten bekommen würde.

Nachdem man das alles erledigt hat, startet dann die eigentliche Installation des Spieles. Diese ist sehr langwierig und kann selbst auf High-End Rechnern gut und gerne 30-45 Minuten dauern. Wohl eines der Spiele mit der längsten Installation aller Zeiten. Zum Glück sind genügend Beilagen in der Verpackung dabei, so hat man ordentlich was zum Lesen
in dieser Zeit 

Ist man danach nicht eingeschlafen und die Installation beendet, so wird das Erscheinungsdatum online überprüft. 
Nachdem auch dieser Vorgang geglückt ist, findet die Produktaktvierung mit dem dabeiliegenden Key statt (die eigentliche Online-Überprüfung)

Zum Starten des Spieles muss man zu allererst die Rockstar Games Social Club Software starten. Dort wird einem angezeigt, dass ein neues Games for Windows live Update verfügbar ist. Dieses muss man sich dann erst mal herunterladen, bevor man
das eigentliche Spiel starten kann. Jetzt darf man dort allerdings NICHT auf den Button Spielen klicken. Startet nämlich so das Spiel, so hatte ich im Hauptmenü einen schwarzen Bildschirm oder ich wurde auf den Desktop zurück geworfen.

Stattdessen sollte diese Software einfach im Hintergrund laufen und man startet direkt im Vista Spieleverzeichnis GTA4, damit lief es bei mir dann einwandfrei. Im Spiel nur noch mit "Pos1" games for windows live starten und sich einloggen und schon kann man losspielen.

Die Menüs sind allerdings ziemlich konsolig geraten und am PC schwer zu bedienen.(Maus reagiert sehr träge) Auch konnte ich nur die Einstellungen auf "Mittel" stellen, bei 1280x1024, obwohl ich eine HD4850 gs besitze, liegt wohl an den "nur" vorhandenen 512 MB. (Render Qualität allerdings auf sehr hoch).

Hab im Spiel meist so 29, 30 fps. System ist q6600, 3 GB Ram und Gainward HD4850gs

Aber es läuft jedenfalls bei mir und ich hoffe, es bleibt auch so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Muss mich korrigieren, mittlerweile läuft es auch bei mir gar nicht mehr. Egal was ich auch versuche, bekomme nach dem Start immer die Meldung "GTA IV funktioniert nicht mehr" oder "schwerwiegender Fehler MMA10"


----------



## Sephriroth (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 03.12.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich korrigieren, mittlerweile läuft es auch bei mir gar nicht mehr. Egal was ich auch versuche, bekomme nach dem Start immer die Meldung "GTA IV funktioniert nicht mehr" oder "schwerwiegender Fehler MMA10"




Dann logge dich bei social club aus und setze ohne login fort.
Dann gehts wieder



			
				Empfohlene Leistung des herstellers schrieb:
			
		

> (Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz, AMD Phenom X3 2.1Ghz
> Arbeitsspeicher: 2 GB (Windows XP) 2.5 GB (Windows Vista)
> 18GB Freier Festplattenspeicher
> Grafikkarte: 512MB NVIDIA 8600 / 512MB ATI 3870
> ...



sollte es doch eigendlich passabel spielbar sein mit meinem Pc ( siehe signatur )
aber ich bin auf unterste grafikeinstellung.

was soll das?


----------



## sandman2003 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

rocktstar sollte unbedingt einen patch für die performance rausbringen!!

das geht ja mal gar nicht... es hakt... vor allem nach einer std spielzeit...

bei meinem system:

E6850
8800GTX
2 GB ram

also ich bitte doch drum

hab textur und render auf mittel gemacht...

meint ihr rockstar macht da was?


----------



## Kaeksch (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				sandman2003 am 04.12.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr rockstar macht da was?



Das hoff ich doch mal. Nachts im Auto mit Scheinwerfer und schlimmstenfalls mir Regen is schon ziemlich nervenzehrend.


----------



## Belgium (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Also nach der Installation und mehr oder weniger 5 Minuten spielem (da die Grafik  recht bescheiden war und die Einstellung sich nicht abspeichern lassen) hab ich es nicht mehr angerührt! Meine Treiber sind noch vom Schlage eines 169.01, sicher was alt, hmm nun die Frage würde es was bringen, einen neuen drauf zu machen und welchen sollte ich dann nehmen? (sehr dämliche Frage ich weiss). Oder woher bekomme ich den PC wo GTA 4 richtig Klasse läuft? (ja ohne bei Rockstar einzubrechen).


----------



## Kaeksch (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Belgium am 04.12.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach der Installation und mehr oder weniger 5 Minuten spielem (da die Grafik  recht bescheiden war und die Einstellung sich nicht abspeichern lassen) hab ich es nicht mehr angerührt! Meine Treiber sind noch vom Schlage eines 169.01, sicher was alt, hmm nun die Frage würde es was bringen, einen neuen drauf zu machen und welchen sollte ich dann nehmen? (sehr dämliche Frage ich weiss). Oder woher bekomme ich den PC wo GTA 4 richtig Klasse läuft? (ja ohne bei Rockstar einzubrechen).



Nimm doch einfach den neusten. 180.48
Denk mal das sollte sich auch in gesteigerter Leistung bemerkbar machen.


----------



## Belgium (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Sodele mein erster richtiger Ersteindruck, hinter den verbuggten Grafikgedöns versteckt sich wirklich die 92% der PC Games, aber, aber mit diesem Matrix Effekt, sprich keine Strasse, alle unsichbar und so, sieht interessant aus, so als abstraktes Kunstwerk, aber unspielbar. Man achtet mehr auf die Geräuche, wie ein Blinder, sozusagen, sprich die Hochbahn klingt wie real, dann das Auto wenn es bremst typisch Alltagsgeräuche, sprich wunderbar! 
Aber trotzdem wäre ich dankbar, wenn Rockstar so schnell wie möglich, einen Patch rausbringt.
Mein Fazit, GTA 4 is ein Rohdiamant den man nicht zu Ende geschliffen hat, die Soundkulisse is auch Klasse, GTA 4 simuliert eine Stadt/ein Leben. Klasse.


----------



## Kanie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Soo mal mein Erfahrungsbericht hier.

Erstmal *KOTZ* für doe letzten 2 Tage. Chronologisch lief es so:

Tag 1: Steam Version gedownloadet; 49,99 bezahlt! Auf Zur Arbeit, nach Feierabend: "Geil fertig". Dann die bereits so oft beschriebene und gehasste Installation, bei mir lief es aufgrund DL Version recht schnell bis das eigentliche GTA drauf war. Einen Microsoft Account hatte ich noch; also nur social Club noch registrieren. Fertig.

Will starten...: Irgendwelche lustigen Fehler, auch diese wie hier beschrieben. 3 Stunden probiert, GTA startet nicht. Format c:\; Vista 64bit wieder installiert. Ups Steam ja auch neu drauf, ups nochmal downloaden..

Rechner angelassen, ab ins Bett..

Tag2: Arbeiten, ab nach Hause.
Alles wieder installiert, wie in diversen Foren vorgeschlagen. Diesmal nicht bei Rockstar club angemeldet. Spiel starten!! 
Dann plötzlich "Error in Gtaiv.exe"..Abbruch. Weitere suche in div. Foren. Tip "einfach öfters testen" irgendwann komme ich ins Menü und kann starten.
Ladezeit ewig, plötzlich poppt da der Spielschirm auf...sah ein bischen auf wie eine Mischung aus Doom 1 und Gta 1 was ich da zu sehen bekommen habe. Ab ins Grafik Menü... Ich kann nur auf 800x600 laufen lassen, minimale Details? Hallllloooo?

Frames so ca 1/sec obwohl wie bei vielen geschrieben ich nicht im Rockstar Club angemeldet war. Mein windowsLive Profil war allerdings aktiv, aber da solls ja keine Fehler geben.

Weitere 2 Stunden später: Die Erkenntniss das kann an Securerom und dem ganzen Mist liegen. Und zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich dann auch nicht mehr kompromiss bereit, also Crack aus dem Netz gezogen, drüber gebügelt, keinerlei Probleme einen zu finden im übrigen!!!, Spiel gestartet. Keine Fehlermeldung. Sofort ins Menü.  Grafikeinstellungen angesehen und was passiert: Auflösung 1024x768 ; mittlere Details, maximales Rendering. Sichtweite bis zu 60 hocgeschraubt und es LÄUFT FLÜSSIG ! Keine Probleme beim Spiele etc. Habe dann 4 Stunden am Stück gezockt. Performance bleibt gleich. Denke bei meinem u.g. Gamer System 30frames/sec. Werde den Benchmark mal laufen lassen, aber ich merke keine Ruckler. Und das Spiel sieht gut aus.  Nur dringend nachgeliefert werden muss die Kantenglättung und die Schattenqualität. 

Für diese Installations-Folter müsste man das Game eingentlich zurückgeben (geht das über steam?) aber sobald es läuft macht es Spaß und die WErtungen sind wirklich berechtigt.

Lebendige Liberty City, Es gibt immer was zu sehen. Die Story gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, sehr fesselnd. Ich bin nun langsam ran geführt wurden, habe viele Nebenmissis gemacht. Aber die meiste Zeit fahre ich nur durch Liberty und schaue mir an was die KI so macht. 
Morgen und sonntag werde ich ausführlich Zeit zum Spielen haben und hoffe das sich der Ersteindruck bestätigt.

Für die technische Endmündigung gibts ne glatte 6 !
Das Spiel selber bekommt nach den ersten 4 Stunden eine 1-.


----------



## Belgium (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kanie am 05.12.2008 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Soo mal mein Erfahrungsbericht hier.
> 
> Erstmal *KOTZ* für doe letzten 2 Tage. Chronologisch lief es so:
> 
> ...


Also das mit Crack klingt sehr verlockend, weil ich auch dieses Problem mit der Grafikeinstellung habe, und wenn der Crack das echt wegmacht, hmmm auch wenn irgendwie nicht erlaubt ist und sooo, ich sag mal so bis zum Patch würde ich sogar damit leben können. Und ich find Rockstar sollte mit meiner Entscheidung leben lernen können bzw mit der Entscheidung der Leute die den Crack nutzen, damit sie gescheit spielen können. Wer immer das verbockt sollte am PC Action Pranger stehn. 
Was bewirkt das bzw wo muss man das machen, welcher Ordner? --> "-norestrictions Trick"
Kann man damit den Grafikeinstellungdingsproblem umgehn?


----------



## Kanie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Belgium am 05.12.2008 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit Crack klingt sehr verlockend, weil ich auch dieses Problem mit der Grafikeinstellung habe, und wenn der Crack das echt wegmacht, hmmm auch wenn irgendwie nicht erlaubt ist und sooo, ich sag mal so bis zum Patch würde ich sogar damit leben können. Und ich find Rockstar sollte mit meiner Entscheidung leben lernen können bzw mit der Entscheidung der Leute die den Crack nutzen, damit sie gescheit spielen können. Wer immer das verbockt sollte am PC Action Pranger stehn.
> Was bewirkt das bzw wo muss man das machen, welcher Ordner? --> "-norestrictions Trick"
> Kann man damit den Grafikeinstellungdingsproblem umgehn?



Naja bei mir wars einfach nach der CR*** Gechichte so das GTA auf einmal ohne Probleme lief. Die Grafikoptionen waren immernoch "gesperrt" zumindest die Auflösung aber nun immerhin bei 1024x768 obwohl ich gerne auf 1280x1024 spielen würde. Aber alles andere lief plötzlich überaus flüssig... das ist eigentlich ne traurige Tatsache das irgendwelche Computer-Nerds innerhalb von 3 Tagen etwas stabileres basteln als ne ganze Entwicklungsmannschaft in fast 1 Jahr.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kanie am 05.12.2008 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 05.12.2008 12:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Eindruck ist einfach, dass der Kopierschutz das ganze Spiel zerschießt bzw. lahmlegt. Würde man den rausnehmen, hätte man wohl alle Probleme beseitigt. Das zeigt, dass Leute die einen C**** verwenden, das Spiel plötzlich einwandfrei startet. Da haben sich die Entwickler durch den tollen Kopierschutz ihr ganzes Spiel zerstört.
Ich hoffe sie lernen daraus. Lieber einen leichten 08/15 Kopierschutz draufmachen und das Geld in die Entwicklung stecken, da hat man deutlich mehr davon und verschreckt nicht noch mehr Leute.


----------



## Kanie (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Eindruck ist einfach, dass der Kopierschutz das ganze Spiel zerschießt bzw. lahmlegt. Würde man den rausnehmen, hätte man wohl alle Probleme beseitigt. Das zeigt, dass Leute die einen C**** verwenden, das Spiel plötzlich einwandfrei startet. Da haben sich die Entwickler durch den tollen Kopierschutz ihr ganzes Spiel zerstört.
> Ich hoffe sie lernen daraus. Lieber einen leichten 08/15 Kopierschutz draufmachen und das Geld in die Entwicklung stecken, da hat man deutlich mehr davon und verschreckt nicht noch mehr Leute.



Ich stelle einfach mal die Vermutung auf, hätte Rockstar GAR KEINEN Kopierschutz benutzt, würden sie den besten Umsatz ihres Lebens machen. Keine Rückläufer etc, weniger Geld für den ganzen Mist ausgegeben, und viele "Sauger" hätten vielleicht doch zur Orginalversion gegriffen, weils ein TOP Produkt geworden wäre, ohne technische Schwierigkeiten etc.. aber gut das ist nur meine kleine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## STF (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Kanie am 05.12.2008 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke auch, dass es mit einem anderen bzw. gar keinem Kopierschutz wirklich besser laufen würde. Meine Vermutungen lagen auch auf dem Kopierschutz, eventuell in Verbindung mit den ganzen zusätzlichen Programmen die im Hintergrund laufen.
Es wäre ja nicht das erste Spiel, was erst Probleme durch den Kopierschutz bekommt...

Ich bin allerdings einer der wenigen, bei dem das Spiel fast ohne Probleme läuft (von dem Textur & Schattenflimmern mal abgesehen). Wenn das Spiel funktioniert macht es auch Spaß. Aber das ist halt nun mal bei vielen nicht der Fall.


----------



## Teddomaster (5. Dezember 2008)

Also was mich am Spiel momentan aufregt ist:
ICH WILL ES ENDLICH SPIELEN.
ABER NEIN ERST SOCIAL CLUB DANN GAME FOR WINDOWS LIVE.Ich will diesen SCHROTT nicht muss es aber Installieren -_-.


----------



## HorrorEnte89 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also. Ich bin vollkommen überzeugt. Die besten 50 Euro dieses Jahr bei weitem. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen wir lange ich von diesem Game etwas haben werde. Bin noch ganz am Anfang und hab schon 3 Stunden MP gezoggt. Der ist Genial und fast Lagfrei. Der Hammer. 
Singelplayer hat den alten Charm aber endlos mehr möglichkeiten, Autofahren ist ein riesen Spaß und die neuen Funktionen wie das Handy usw sowie die tolle (für GTA verhältnisse deutlich aufgebohrte) Grafik und eine nooch lebendigere Stadt... wahnsinn. 
Mein System: 
AMD Phenom 9650 X4 @ 2,33
Gigabyte Board M7-.....-S2H
*ATI 4850 von Saphire (double Version) @ 512 mb *
3 GB MDT 

Es läuft TOP!
Keine Fehler, keine Abstürze nix!

Texturdetails Mittel
Renderdetails Maximum
Detailweite 100 
Sichtweite 65

Also ich kann es im RSC angemeldet bei ungefähr jedem 3. Versuch starten wenn ich beim Rechte Bildschirm, bzw. davor ganz oft POS1 dürcke für GFLW.. dann startet es  und geht nicht mehr aus
DAS spiel des Jahres auch wenn ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt....


----------



## bitchinheat (5. Dezember 2008)

Gleich vorneweg...ich habe zum Glück keine Probleme mit dem Game, da ich es schon auf der ROD-Box habe und mir die PC-Version ersparen konnte...  

Abgesehen dass mich das game nach 5h nicht mehr "gerockt" hat, will ich die Sauerei der PC-Version zum Anlass nehmen mal Dampf abzulassen...  

....denn es ist so einiges Krumm im PC-Game-Markt....

- total verbuggte games die mehr Alpha als Beta sind
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

- Kopierschutzmethoden die uns als zahlenden Käufer entmündigen
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

- damit Patch-Orgien bis zum Abwinken (siehe C&C)
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

- Ingame-Werbung - das grenzt schon langsam an Spam
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

- lieblose Konsolen-Ports
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

-der x-te Aufguss eines Titels...ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf NFS 2020
LASST DEN SCHEISS!!!

und, und, und...

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANN - Ich habe soooooo  einen Hals....  

Zigtausende Euro schon in dieses Hobby gekloppt - aber wenn dass so weitergeht spiele ich lieber mit meine Klötz**.....die sind günstig, unterhaltsam und ungepatcht geniesbar...  und wenn nicht gerade die Nachbarin durchs Fenster glotzt auch ohne Spionage!  

In diesem Sinn - Boykott den verdorbenen Spielen!

Einen schönen Abend
wünscht Euch
ein Mann mit Mega-Hals


----------



## adk20 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

*Meine Meinung...*


ist, dass GTA4 an sich ein echt hübsches Spiel geworden ist mit einigen Besonderheiten im negativen wie positiven Sinne...


Spiel gestern gekauft, den PC dazu heute 

Rechner:
4x2,6GHz
4GB Ram (bei XP werden nur 3,25 erkannt!?)
Radeon HD 4850 mit 512MB

Windows installieren, Treiber installieren, GTA4 installieren > 2h weg vom Tag   
Okay, währenddessen schon mal überall diese Pflichtanmeldungen vorgenommen..

Ich hatte zum Starten von GTA4 ein Problem, dass dieses Rockstar-Steam mir immer abgeschmiert ist > kurzerhand das Steam neu installiert... was soll ich sagen, dann funktionierte es. Verknüpfungen, Anmeldungen und eine weitere notwendige Installation später funktionierte nun GTA4.

Ich spiele es bei 1680x schlag mich tot - Sichtweite bei ca. 40 (weiter geht nicht, sonst komme ich in den "roten Bereich")
Antialasing oder was das sein soll ich auf "Super doll" ... 
Damit erhalte ich beim Benchmark einen Wert von 32fps. 

Yo.. rein da, nach Liberty City 
die ersten 2-3 Missionen gingen leicht von der Hand... rumgeflirtet wurde auch schon.. 
ich finde es tausend mal spannender dort rumzufahren und fahre GTA typisch teilweise einfach nur so rum weils einfach nur FETZT. Cool rumcrousen.. fehlt nur noch, dass man den arm ausm fenster halten kann   
wie schon mal gesagt wurde finde ich die ganze detailverliebtheit echt süß und putzig anzuschauen. sei es nur beim radio umschalten, auto kurz schließen, hupen, hupkonzert beginnen, den anderen beim auffahren zusehen..hach.. schön 
grafiktechnisch finde ich es für die größe der stadt und was alles so los ist auf den straßen einfach nur genial. 
an positiven sachen könnte es nur so weitergehen.. aber es geht ja auch nicht ohne mankos...

einmal hab ich nachdem GTA nun endlich lief das gefühl, ich hätte mich bei 10 verschiendenen internetseiten angemeldet, sonst wie oft meinen benutzernamen und kennwort eingegeben.. einfach nur nervig. hätte ich vorher hier nicht schon dazu einiges gelesen wäre ich def. überfordert gewesen. es wird ja nicht mal klipp und klar gesagt das das das brauch ich... sondern kommt irgendwie immer nur kleckerweise ein hinweis.     

dann finde ich nicht schick, dass die grafikeinstellungen gesperrt sind. gut, man möchte damit vll. verhindern, dass das spiel auf solche einstellungen gestellt wird, dass es arg in die knie geht.. aber trotzdem, diese freiheit sollte jeder gamer schon haben, seine eigenen konfiguration vornehmen zu können. 
desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich etwas schneller umdreht brauchen die texturen ca. 1-1,5 sekunden ehe sie geladen werden. ich bin gegen ein gitter gelaufen wo ich erst dacht: hier ist doch nix. kurz gewartet.. okay.. ein schwarzes gitter..   

was mich noch ziemlich annervt, ist, dass man die sichtweise mit der maus beim autofahren und rennen permanent nachregulieren muss. ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht eine übungsfrage ist oder einfach nur ungewohnt ist... aber so träge wie die kameraeinstellung hinterherzieht, wenn man nicht nachkorrigiert ... geht gar nicht. 
gibts da vielleicht eine lösung? oder "ist das nun mal so"..!?!?!?     


joar, sonst.. trotz der mängel hoff ich noch auf tolle missionen und heiße dates    


REAGRDS


----------



## matze1904 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				adk20 am 05.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine Meinung...*
> 
> 
> was mich noch ziemlich annervt, ist, dass man die sichtweise mit der maus beim autofahren und rennen permanent nachregulieren muss. ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht eine übungsfrage ist oder einfach nur ungewohnt ist... aber so träge wie die kameraeinstellung hinterherzieht, wenn man nicht nachkorrigiert ... geht gar nicht.
> ...




Also ich finde das Spiel auch klasse, nur hoffe ich das die Grafikfehler wie z.b flackender Schatten behoben werden, dann auch die Freiheit bei der Grafikeinstellung, ich kann auch nur auf Mittel spielen und sonst fasst alles hoch und es läuft super flüssig.

Das mit der Kamera beim Fahren ist normal, bei GTA SA war es auch so, am Anfang hatte ich auch noch Probleme, aber jetzt habe ich keine Probleme, ist reine Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Blackout (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

edit: falscher thread -.-


----------



## STF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				adk20 am 05.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fehlt nur noch, dass man den arm ausm fenster halten kann


 Kann man, allerdings muss Nico dazu im Besitz einer Knarre sein u.  die Feuertaste betätigen... das finden aber viele NPCs nicht so funky.  



			
				adk20 am 05.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn man sich etwas schneller umdreht brauchen die texturen ca. 1-1,5 sekunden ehe sie geladen werden. ich bin gegen ein gitter gelaufen wo ich erst dacht: hier ist doch nix. kurz gewartet.. okay.. ein schwarzes gitter..


 Das hat mich auch sehr gestört. 



			
				adk20 am 05.12.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich noch ziemlich annervt, ist, dass man die sichtweise mit der maus beim autofahren und rennen permanent nachregulieren muss. ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht eine übungsfrage ist oder einfach nur ungewohnt ist... aber so träge wie die kameraeinstellung hinterherzieht, wenn man nicht nachkorrigiert ... geht gar nicht.
> gibts da vielleicht eine lösung? oder "ist das nun mal so"..!?!?!?


 Das empfand ich auch eher suboptimal.
Mit XB360 Pad fand ich es ein wenig besser.
Trotzdem, das ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig und sollte sich wohl beheben lassen.
Am besten per Regler im Menu einstellbar. Zusätzlich vielleicht noch on oder off.

Naja, ich denke zum wirklichen Genuß des Spiels sollten erstmal andere & wichtigere Dinge Priorität haben.


----------



## wraven1 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Also kein Thema das Spiel ist inhaltlich nahezu Perfekt.

Aber das Reicht nicht.

Wenn ich die empfolenen Systemvoraussetzungen mehr als nur erfülle erwarte ich ein sauber laufendes Spiel (min.30 Fps) auf hohen Details. - Voraussetzung nicht erfüllt!

Ich erwarte mein Produkt nach online Ativierung und Anmeldung jederzeit unbeobachtet nutzen zu können. - Vorraussetzung nicht erfüllt!

Die Entwickler haben meiner Meinung nach ihr Soll nicht erfüllt und stehen in einer Art Bringschuld allen ihrer Kunden gegenüber.

Ebenso hat meiner Meinung nach die PCG Redaktion ihren journalistischen Auftrag nicht erfüllt. Auch hier erwarte ich Wiedergutmachung.


----------



## MightYStyleZ (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hallo leute ich habe eine bitte an euch...könnt ihr mir helfen den perfekten pc für GTA IV zusammenzustellen....btw. zu erweitern...
ich habe jetzt schon 
=>4*1024 mb arbeitsspeicher 800
=>grafikkarte GTX 260 nvidia limited edition
=> und jetzt muss ich mir noch einen guten prozessor und mainboard kaufen...den Rest ahbe ich schon 
prozessor dachte ich ....AMD Phenom X4 9650 boxed AM2+ 2*2,3
jetzt brauch ich noch ein motherboard...ICH WEI? ÜBERHAUPT NCIHT WORAUF MAN BEI EINEM KAUF EINES MAINBOARDS BEACHTEN MUSS...schlagt mir bitte was vernünftiges vor..  das sollte aber möglichst günstig sein..aber auch alles einwandfrei laufen...ich dachte da um die 120 euro..
BITTE HELFT MIR WILL HEUTUE NOCH BESTELLEN !!!!!!  

mit einem solchen computer müsste das spiel doch mega gut laufen oder..?


P.S. ES WÄRE ECHT NETT WENN IHR EIN PASSENDES MAINBOARD BEI AMAZON.DE finden würde weil ich da auch schon den prozessore gefunden ahbe...und sowieso eig immer nur da was bestelle...


----------



## Fretschia (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Wenn ich mir so manches gejammer anhöre die Perfomance ist so schlecht oder irgendwelche Grafikfehler nerven, zu denen kann ich nur sagen seit froh das GTA 4 überhaupt startet, nach dem 3 korekkt ausgeführten  Installationsversuch habe ich aufgegeben. Bisher hat das Spiel nicht mal anstalten gemacht zu starten, gescheige den mir wenigstens irgendeine fehlermeldung zu bringen. Soviel dazu


----------



## Belgium (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Also das einfach nur rumcruisen is schon geil, die Atmosphäre einer Grossstadt kommt sehr gut rüber, Geräuchkulisse is auch top, ok die Grafikbugs nerven, eben in nem Tabledance mit Roman und da die Tänzerin irgendwie komplett schwarz und der Rest in Blau, vielleicht Ingame Ipod Werbung, dacht ich ernsthaft.   
Also die 92% die es eigentlich nicht so wirklich verdient, ja ich hoffe auf den Patch, damit GTA 4 da ist was wir alle wollen, und sich auch die 92% verdienen kann.


----------



## beafsteak (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hatte das Glück das es trotz ATI Karte sofort nach der Installation (die echt lange dauert)
lief und problemlos spielbar war.

Das Game selbst ist der Hammer, Nico und alle anderen Figuren sind einfach genial ausgearbeitet. Dazu die grandiose Stadt. Einzig der Soundtrack war in anderen GTA Teilen schon deutlich besser. Trotzdem einfach mein Game des Jahres.

Ich bin gespannt auf den MP Part den ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert habe, aber der soll wohl auch süchtig mmachen.


----------



## N-Traxx (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Eine Frechheit, ich habs nur kurz angetestet. Aber wass soll das ? Der Titel war ein PC Game jetzt ist es das nichtmehr. Zur Leistung kann ich nichts sagen weil ich durch die nichtveränderbare Steuerung nichtmal richtig aus dem Hafen gekommen bin. Das ist eine grütze, entweder die machen ein PC Game daraus oder es bleibt im Laden.


----------



## Natschlaus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hier mal meine Meinung:
Das Spiel macht Spaß wie kein anderes und inzwischen ist es auch recht gut spielbar(mit Catalyst 8.12). Ich spiel mit 1680x1050, Texturen auf Mittel und Render auf Maximum. Der Rest ist auf der niedrigsten Stufe, wobei ja bis auf die Sichtweite kaum eine Einstellungen die Fps verändert(bei mir höchstens 1-2Fps Unterschied mit Settings auf Max).
Wenn jetzt noch der Rockstarpatch kommt und die Performance, bzw Grafikfehler(ich hab manchmal welche wenn ich schnell fahr, dann ist auf der Straße noch ne Textur drüber, praktisch im Auto), gefixt werden, bin ich zufrieden.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Meraton (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				wraven1 am 06.12.2008 03:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso hat meiner Meinung nach die PCG Redaktion ihren journalistischen Auftrag nicht erfüllt. Auch hier erwarte ich Wiedergutmachung.


Wird GTA IV zum 'neuen' Gothic 3 der PCGames? Das wäre mal eine Umfrage hier im Forum Wert.


----------



## Karamanga (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

*Letztes UPDATE = 16.12.2008 - 12:30 Uhr*
Habe noch einmal alles zusammengetragen, was ich hier von Euch und aus anderen Foren gefunden habe und das Ganze gleich neu sortiert (denke, dass es so auch deutlich übersichtlicher ist).


*Technik:*
+ sehr realistische Physik (bezieht sich auf ALLES!)
+ grandioses Schadensmodell bei allen Fahrzeugen
+ Explosionen von Autos lassen Nachbarautoscheiben zerspringen und die Druckwelle verursacht Dellen im Chassis
+ fast alles was auf Gehwegen & Straße ist zerstörbar
+ Glaubwürdige Darstellung des Wassers (Wellengang / Reflexionen usw.)
+ Steuerung per Maus + Tastatur ist ok
+ Hervorragende Sprachausgabe!
+ super Weitsicht (wenn entsprechende Hardware vorhanden)
+ wunderschöne Tag-Nacht-Wechsel und realistisches Wettersystem mit tollen Effekten (Nebel/Gewitter usw… Ampeln die im Wind schaukeln/ Blätter wehen etc.)
+ Flammen und Explosionen sehen viel besser aus und dauern länger.
+ Autosave
+ letzter PAtch hat bei vielen die Start-Probleme behoben.
- überzogene Kopierschutzmaßnahmen (securerom)
- Zwangsregistrierungen (Balla-Balla-Club, Windows-Live)
- extrem hohe Hardwareanforderungen
- Schadensmodell eher auf Fenster, Front und Heck beschränkt (an den Seiten passiert wenig)
- miese Schatten-Darstellung (flimmernde Punkte)
- Derzeit kein AA möglich (evtl. per Patch oder neuen Grafikkartentreiber)
- es werden (trotz Patch) noch immer nicht alle Gamepads unterstützt
- Letzter Patch hat viele neue Bugs gebracht (unter anderem Sound-Bug)
- Lauffähigkeit und Performance des Spiels scheint Glücksache zu sein (Gleiche Systeme aber unterschiedliche Performance)


*Spielwelt / Inhalt / Interaktion:*
+ guter Humor, unzählige kleine Details und Anspielungen
+ man hat das Gefühl in einer großen lebendigen Spielwelt zu sein.
+ realistischer Stadt-Aufbau mit sich nie wiederholendem Aussehen (jede Ecke ist anders - man hat nicht das Gefühl in einem Baukasten herumzufahren)
+ Viele Leute tun viele unterschiedliche, alltägliche Dinge (sogar Uhrzeitenabhängig)
+ Menschen die bei Regen "flüchten" oder Regenschirm raus holen
+ Zivilisten tragen unterschiedliche Gegenstände mit sich rum (ein Tourist oder Jemand der gerade an einem Geldautomaten stand hat bestimmt mehr Geld als der Penner in der Gasse, Gangster und Zuhälter oft Waffen dabei)
+ kleine Details wie: Toter Fahrer liegt auf Hupe, Felgen hinterlassen spuren auf der straße, passanten telefonieren, holen sachen aus dem kofferraum, etc. viel liebe fuers Detail eben)
+ Nutten am Straßenstrich
+ Kneipen & Bars & Hotdogstände
+ Mauthäusschen
+ Ampeln die im Wind schaukeln
+ Autowaschanlagen (Autos werden dreckig)
+ Man kann sich in Kleidungsläden neue Klamotten besorgen
+ Handy und Internet (als Schnittstelle für Jobs und Kontakte)
+ Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen und Polizei kommen, falls erwünscht per Handy
+ Wechslen der Kleidung fällt Kontakten auf
+ "Betrunkenheitsmodus"
+ Bankautomaten geben Auskunft über aktuellem Kontostand
+ "eigenes Internet" im Spiel mit Spam-Mails, Partnerbörsen, Suchmaschinen usw. (Seiten findet man teilweise sogar im echten Internet)
+ man kann im I-Net Autos „kaufen“ (Termin mit Händler machen)
- viele unterschiedliche Passanten, aber keiner mit Hund oder Kinderwagen
- es gibt keine Tiere oder Kinder / Schulen im Game
- Passanten nicht ausraubbar ohne sie zu töten
- viel zu wenig begehbare Gebäude (Geschäfte / Bars / Banken / Büros / Wohnhäuser usw.)
- kein begehbares Kino um sich einen Film anzusehen
- Flughafen-Gebäude nicht begehbar (ging in SA+VC)
- man kann nicht alle der im Spiel vorkommenden Telefon-Nummern anrufen
- man kann keine x-beliebigen Passanten auf der Straße anquatschen
- man kann für die U-/S-Bahn kein Ticket am Ticket-Automaten ziehen
- wenn man mit Vollgas durch die Maut-Stationen brettert, bekommt man keinen Stern (Fahndungslevel)
- es gibt keinen Mond mehr (echt war – das ist jetzt kein Scheiß – das erste GTA ohne Mond!)
- kein Jahreszeitenwechsel (Sommer/Herbst/Winter/Frühling) -> nicht wichtig -> wäre aber krass geil
- es gibt keine Fallschirme (ein Absprung wie in BF2 von einem Hochhaus wäre ´ne coole Sache)
- man kann keine Zeitungen kaufen / aus den Boxen am Straßenrand nehmen und lesen
- man kann im Strip-Club an der Music-Box keine Musik auswählen
- man kann keine Bank ausrauben (sämtliche Banken sollten begehbar sein)
- das Spiel besteht nur aus einer großen Stadt -> in SA gab es deutlich mehr Abwechslung (verschiedene Stadt-Typen + Land +  Wüste usw.)
- keine Gangs mehr, die die Stadt in Bereiche einteilen (wenn man in SA in einen anderen Stadtteil fuhr, wurde man angegriffen -> in GTA IV passiert nichts dergleichen -> die Welt ist gegenüber dem Spieler vollkommen passiv!)
- Geld zu verdienen macht keinen Sinn (wofür soll man das ausgeben -> 300.000x Burger essen?)
- Es gibt nur 3 Kleidungsläden (Auswahl ist auch nicht so groß)


*Story / Jobs / Mini-Spiele:*
+ filmreife Präsentation der Story
+ Story lässt sich durch Entscheidungen beeinflussen
+ abwechslungsreiche Aufgaben
+ tolle Charaktere (herrlich überzogen)
+ viele lustige Mini-Spielchen (Bowlen, Dart, Pool usw…)
+ Handy und Internet als Schnittstelle für Jobs und Kontakte
+ Einloggen auf Polizeicomputer in Polizeiautos möglich
+ Stunt-Missionen
+ Tauben-Mission (Luftratten)
+ gott-sei-dank keine Fitness-Studios mehr (man kann nicht fett werden / muss nicht darauf achten)
- Der rote Faden mit dem Cousin Roman und seinem Taxi-Stand verliert sich leider.
- Dass man mittlerweile 30k auf dem Konto hat, bemerkt Spiel nicht… (man könnte ja mal endlich die Schulden von Roman bezahlen?)
- man kann in der Bar nicht selber saufen - wenn man die Bar betritt, kommt man automatisch voll raus
- man kann auf Basketball-Feldern kein Basketball spielen
- man kann mit dem Eiswagen kein Eis mehr verkaufen (wie noch in VC)
- man kann nicht mehr als Taxi-Fahrer arbeiten, wie noch in GTA3 / VC / SA (einfach in ein Taxi reinsetzten und los geht es -> in GTA IV geht es nur als Job über Roman – und solange er das Geschäft noch hat)
- man kann auch nicht alleine einen saufen gehen
- Im direkten Vergleich zu VC und SA wurde der Spielumfang reduziert = weniger Nebenjobs und "Rollenspielelemente" als im Vorgänger
- man kann z.B. keine Wohnungen / Geschäfte / Discos mehr kaufen (wie noch in VC)
- außer den Stunts und den Tauben gibt es abseits der Story keine weiteren Herausforderungen


*Waffen:*
+ viele unterschiedliche Waffen mit gutem Sound
+ Mit gezogener Waffe verlassen meist die Leute schneller ihre Autos als ohne ...... oder fahren vor lauter Angst dem nächsten Wagen drauf
- kein Flammenwerfer


*Autos / Fahrzeuge:*
+ grandioses Schadensmodell bei allen Fahrzeugen
+ viele unterschiedliche Wagen (darunter auch Müllabfuhr, Krankenwagen, Feuerwehr, Transporter, Taxi, Lieferwagen, Busse und bei gutem Wetter sogar der Eiswagen)
+ Autos/LKW’s/Busse/Motorräder/Schiffe/Boote/Hubschrauber die man selber lenken kann
+ sehr gutes Fahrverhalten, dass sich je nach Auto passend verändert.
+ Es gibt Front- und Hecktriebler
+ verschiedene Kameramodi beim Fahren mit dem Auto
+ Navigationssystem bei manchen Autos
+ Blut klebt am Auto 
+ Fahrten mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln (U-/S-Bahn + Taxis)
+ man kann entscheiden, ob man direkt ankommen will oder "beim fahren zusehen" will
+ der Feuerwehr-Wagen hat einen Wasserwerfer, mit dem man um sich spritzen kann
- das Auto, dass man selber fährt, tauscht auf einmal auch ganz viel in der Umgebung auf
- man kann keine Flugzeuge mehr selber fliegen
- Schadensmodell eher auf Fenster, Front und Heck beschränkt (an den Seiten passiert wenig)
- man kann beim Lackierer die neue Farbe nicht auswählen!
- da man sich keine Villen mehr kaufen kann, und immer nur einen Unterschlupf hat, kann man auch keine Autos mehr „sammeln“ und sie sich in seinen mehreren Garagen auf der Karte abstellen.
- zu wenig Motorrad-Modelle (Kein Motorrad mit Beiwagen)
- keine Panzer mehr


*Radio / TV:*
+ viele Musiksender (Rock, Blues, Hip Hop usw…)
+ Independence-Radio-Sender verbindet eigene Musik mit Moderation
+ Radiomeldungen nach Verbrechen / oder wenn Stau durch einen verursacht wird
+ TV (sehr viele, sehr lustige und unterhaltsame Programme)
- Radio-Sender waren (meiner Meinung nach) in VC und SA deutlich besser (deutlich abwechslungsreichere Musik-Sender / unterhaltsamere Gespräche)


*Multiplayer:*
+ der MP rockt!
+ sehr viele verschiedene Multiplayer-Modi, von einem "Team Mafiya Work"-Modus über den "Cops'n Crooks"-Modus bis hin zum "Standard-Race"-Modus ist alles dabei!
- im MP-Part gibt es keine der Mini-Spiele (Bowlen / Dart / Pool / Saufen)
- "Editor" und Multiplayer lassen sich nur sehr umständlich über das Handy im geladenen Spiel starten[/b]


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Schade, dass es diesen ganzen Mist am Anfang gab und auch jetzt noch teilweise technische Probleme, denn das Spiel an sich ist wirklich unglaublich gut. Es sind auch die vielen kleinen Details, die einen einfach beeindrucken. Gestern zum Beispiel lief ich so über einen Bürgersteig, ein Polizist kam wie irre angerast und hat einen anderen Bürger voll umgefahren. Der sackte zusammen und kauerte dann auf dem Boden herum. Kurze Zeit später kam dann der Krankenwagen angerauscht, ein Sanitäter stieg aus und redete dann eine zeitlang auf ihn ein. Er half ihm dann auf und der Verletzte spazierte zum Krankenwagen, bedankte sich artig, stieg hinten ein und sie bretterten dann los. Einfach genial!

Da müsst ihr einfach mal aufpassen, da erlebt man noch mehr solcher Sachen ab und zu. Daher bretter ich manchmal gar nicht mit dem Auto durch die Gegend, sondern laufe lieber umher, weil man da einfach immer viele interessante Sachen entdeckt und mitbekommt.

Also das Spiel an sich hat die 90+ Wertungen locker verdient, schade, dass die Technik da (noch) nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Kaeksch (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.12.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es diesen ganzen Mist am Anfang gab und auch jetzt noch teilweise technische Probleme, denn das Spiel an sich ist wirklich unglaublich gut. Es sind auch die vielen kleinen Details, die einen einfach beeindrucken. Gestern zum Beispiel lief ich so über einen Bürgersteig, ein Polizist kam wie irre angerast und hat einen anderen Bürger voll umgefahren. Der sackte zusammen und kauerte dann auf dem Boden herum. Kurze Zeit später kam dann der Krankenwagen angerauscht, ein Sanitäter stieg aus und redete dann eine zeitlang auf ihn ein. Er half ihm dann auf und der Verletzte spazierte zum Krankenwagen, bedankte sich artig, stieg hinten ein und sie bretterten dann los. Einfach genial!
> 
> Da müsst ihr einfach mal aufpassen, da erlebt man noch mehr solcher Sachen ab und zu. Daher bretter ich manchmal gar nicht mit dem Auto durch die Gegend, sondern laufe lieber umher, weil man da einfach immer viele interessante Sachen entdeckt und mitbekommt.
> 
> Also das Spiel an sich hat die 90+ Wertungen locker verdient, schade, dass die Technik da (noch) nicht mitmacht.



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Die Detailliebe ist unglaublich. Dieses Spiel bietet eine Atmosphäre, die reicht noch für mehrere andere. 
90+ ist wirklich verdient. allerdings nur der reine Spielspaß. Die Technik muß sich (noch) Abstriche gefallen lassen.


----------



## Talchia (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Nachdem ich alle Missionen durch habe ist mein endgültiges Fazit das es eher ein Rückschritt der GTA Reihe ist. Es erinnert stark an GTA 3 wo man nur stiller Beobachter war, der Handlungsstrang des eigenen Egos ist relativ dünn geraten und auch die anderen Charaktere werden sehr oberflächlich dargestellt. Man trifft sich, macht ein paar böse Dinge und dann klopft schon der nächste Gangster an der Tür.  Um die sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Missionen zu kaschieren hat man die Freizeitaktivitäten mit Freunden eingeführt, was aber aufgrund mangelnder Abwechslung recht schnell zum langweiligen Pflichtprogramm wird und sich nicht mal vom normalen Date mit einer Freundin unterscheidet. Auch hier ein Rückschritt das es keine Geschenke mehr gibt oder beim Date erste Annäherungsversuche startet. Diesmal gibt es kein Hot Coffee Mod allerdings etwas unverständlich wenn man sich die Striptease Clubs oder eine flotte Nummer im Auto mit einer Prostituierten anschaut. Die Missionen selbst sind dank vieler festgelegter Scripte zwar abwechslungsreich und bringen Elemente in das Spiel die man bislang noch nie gesehen hat (wie z.B: die Entführungsmissionen) aber sie sind auch gleichzeitig der größte Nachteil. Gegnerische Fahrzeuge fahren wie auf Schienen und sind teilweise unsterblich bis das festgelegte Ziel erreicht wird. Dazu hat man es versäumt dies auch auf Nebenmissionen zu übertragen, bei Autorennen zeigt sich wie dämlich die KI eigentlich ist und man schon nach der ersten Kurve einen sicheren Sieg einfährt. Diese sind aber eh relativ nutzlos da man eigentlich nie Geldprobleme hat. Waffen verliert man nur noch wenn man verhaftet wird und das ist es logisch das man lieber bis zum Tod kämpft und für eine kleine Spende im Krankenhaus mit voller Gesundheit und allen Waffen aufwacht. Dies sind aber die einzigen Gegenstände im Spiel die einiges an Geld verlangen. Sonst gibt es nur noch eine magere Auswahl an Kleidung, ein paar Klingeltöne und eben die Freizeitaktivitäten. So hortet man sein Geld und ist auf das Erbarmen der Missionsgeber angewiesen die einem ein neuen Unterschlupf gewähren, nicht mal ein eigenes Handy darf man sich kaufen und  muss brav warten bis man eins geschenkt bekommt.  Darum werden nur 100% Fanatiker sich durch alle Nebenmissionen quälen, eine andere Motiviation gibt es nämlich nicht. Grundsäzlich bin ich der Meinung das Spiel verhedert sich zu sehr an Details, wie z.B. das Internet was zwar aufwendig ins Spiel eingebunden wurde aber spielerisch kaum ein Nutzen hat.  Zwar ist das Spiel mit fast 90 Missionen nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht aber Aufgrund der wenigen optionalen Möglichkeiten gibt es kaum ein Grund das ganze noch einmal zu wiederholen. Trotzdem bleibt es ein Referenztitel da ein Großteil der Spiele heutzutage gar nicht mehr versucht eine lebendige Spielwelt zu erschaffen.


----------



## pukl (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Der Patch hat das Spiel nun endlich zum Laufen gebracht, ohne dass man eigene Tricks anwenden muss um daddeln zu können!

Mein anfänglicher Ärger über dieses Spiel hat sich in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst!
Die Story ist gut gelungen und vor allem hintergründig!
GTA 4 macht in Sachen Performance auf meiner Sapphire HD4870 1024MB keine Probleme!

Die Graik ist Zeitgemäß und Liberty City (New York) ist riesig!
Besonders schön sind den Entwicklern die Fahrzeuge gelungen, die sich das ein oder andere Mal an reale Automarken anlehnen!

Einige Patches werden sicher noch folgen müssen, da sich immer wieder kleine Bugs bemerkbar machen!


----------



## AlterSack-67 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Karamanga am 16.12.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *Letztes UPDATE = 16.12.2008 - 12:30 Uhr*
> Habe noch einmal alles zusammengetragen, was ich hier von Euch und aus anderen Foren gefunden habe und das Ganze gleich neu sortiert (denke, dass es so auch deutlich übersichtlicher ist).....




Tolle Zusammenfassung, Karamanga! 
Leider hab ich den MP noch nicht ausprobiert (bin noch am üben).
Technisch verdient das Spiel aber leider ne´6 (obwohl es bei mir flüssig läuft).
Inhaltlich versinkt man in Liberty City, es ist fast eine Simulation. Es macht Spaß, absurde Situationen zu provovozieren. Der Humor ist sehr schwarz und nicht zuletzt kann man so auch seine Englischkenntnisse etwas aufpolieren.

WENN das Spiel erst mal läuft, ist es eine Erfahrung ganz besonderer Art.


----------



## TheGameMC (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.12.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es diesen ganzen Mist am Anfang gab und auch jetzt noch teilweise technische Probleme, denn das Spiel an sich ist wirklich unglaublich gut. Es sind auch die vielen kleinen Details, die einen einfach beeindrucken. Gestern zum Beispiel lief ich so über einen Bürgersteig, ein Polizist kam wie irre angerast und hat einen anderen Bürger voll umgefahren. Der sackte zusammen und kauerte dann auf dem Boden herum. Kurze Zeit später kam dann der Krankenwagen angerauscht, ein Sanitäter stieg aus und redete dann eine zeitlang auf ihn ein. Er half ihm dann auf und der Verletzte spazierte zum Krankenwagen, bedankte sich artig, stieg hinten ein und sie bretterten dann los. Einfach genial!
> 
> Da müsst ihr einfach mal aufpassen, da erlebt man noch mehr solcher Sachen ab und zu. Daher bretter ich manchmal gar nicht mit dem Auto durch die Gegend, sondern laufe lieber umher, weil man da einfach immer viele interessante Sachen entdeckt und mitbekommt.
> 
> Also das Spiel an sich hat die 90+ Wertungen locker verdient, schade, dass die Technik da (noch) nicht mitmacht.


da kann ich dir nur rechtgeben. bugs hab ich bisher auch kaum gesehen (nur einen kleinen). das einzige, was mich ein bisschen wurmt ist die miese performance (ich spiel auf 1680x1050, alles auf max bis auf die sichtweite; die ist auf 38%; höher geht nicht da zu wenig vram;
mein system: q9550 e0 standardtakt; 4gb ram, gtx 260² oc @ 720/1566/1215)
und trotz meines systems hab ich doch öfter ne miese performance (v.a. nachts). muss mal meine cpu übertakten und schauen, wie viels bringt.
sonst ein absolut geniales spiel.   
mfg genpro


----------



## Ackne (2. Januar 2009)

Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hier bitte alle Meinungen und Erfahrungsberichte posten!*
> 
> 
> So, dann fang ich mal an.
> ...



Moin, 
Isch bin Akne kann dir frölich mittelen das isch das auch habe, nebens Regen, Nebel , last bad not least   wenn isch aus der Tür gehe. habe mal meine Dienste konsultiert und alles auf 
Microsoft wünsche gestellt , wurde schon besser , 

danach noch die hose runter, ergo neues gesetzt Firewall ade , vieren phaaa.... 
Viren Scanner deinstaliert. Überflüßige bzw. programme ausser die von MS natürlich 

auch Deinstalliert.  hejjjj wir noch besser , mit fraps getestet .  EINMAL um den Block
von 123 frames auf 18 gesunken , zweite runde bohaaaaa 7 frames .  Und meine HD

rattert wie ein Schnellzug. Augen machen das nicht mit , Spiel abgebrochen , Rechner runtergefahren, Neustart  nervt Sozial Club, oh jetzt noch Live ,   jup

und schon wieder im Zimmer. ZEIT  mann nach nur 4,5 Minuten  IM  "SPIEL"
Wenn ich mir die 55 Sekunden Bootzeit angucke werde ich sauer.

OK Tür auf  und es ruckelt Frame rate auf schlape 9 Stück , 

rechner aus --------------Brutalllll ------- HARDRESETT.

XP Bootet 55 Sekunden . Ab rein in die Sicherheits äh Securityeinstellungen.
Ah ......wie ........""" ??????"""""   ------ Ach nö.

Uhps........    jup........ uno momento ..............Das ist kein Spiel das ist nen NETZWERK-
RESource......... Jungs da könnt Ihr kaufen was Ihr wollt Das Netzwerk stellt euren  

Rechner ein GTA4  wird zum EGOShuster mit Netzwerkaufpasser. Du Lümmel
hier wird nicht Copiert.  Und wenn Ihr euch auf den Kopf stellt...........

BRUTAL RESETT.     BRÜHL   "wo ist die Schokolade" ....... MAMMPF

Hmm......     Nervenzustand  frage lieber nicht . ICh will nicht ins Netz

An alle Spiele Magazine und Frabrizierer Behaltet eurer Schrott
So jetzt wird gemeckert und gegrinst . UND nix mehr gekauft 

Fröhliches Neues und nicht schimpfen wenn die Kurzarbeit kommt.

mfg Akne
PS :    Ich gebe Geld aus für WAS.

Ach das hätte ich fast vergessen....grins..... habe einen  "Netzwerkrechner" 
vom Sohn des Arbeitskolegen entseucht.    49 Stück gefunden "Viren und Trojaner".


----------



## wraven1 (3. Januar 2009)

Ackne am 02.01.2009 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaeksch am 02.12.2008 18:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!!???


----------



## Cadaverous (12. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir lief der vierer auch nur sehr schleppend. Die erste Woche bis zum Patch konnte ich garnicht spielen. Danach ging es ein bisschen besser. Ab und an ist das Spiel trotzdem noch einfach abgestürzt. 
Einmal ist es hängen geblieben und danach lief mein XP nichtmehr. Konnte nicht mehr booten mit der Fehlermeldung "Datenträger konnte nicht gelesen werden".

Zwischenzeitig bin ich jetzt auf Vista umgestiegen und sie an, das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme.

Das einzige was mich noch nervt sind die relativ langen Ladezeiten (besonders beim Respawnen im Multiplayer).


----------



## mafias78 (12. April 2009)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

hi@all,hoffe kann das hier mit rein stzten

ich hab jetzt hier nach langen fummeln und anderer hilfe endlich rausbekommen wie man GTA4 spielstände neu macht,bzw. sich "savegames" des spiels speichert,wenn einer mal pc neu machen mußte etcPP

wer hilfe braucht oder GTA4 spielstände für Vist oder XP bitte melden,ich schicke dann die Spielstände für xp oder vista an denjenigen,hab einmal bei 50% und 100%

erklärt wird auch alles sehr gut in der Infodatei! und es klappt!

oder hier der link zu rapidshare

http://rapidshare.com/files/220462157/Savegame.rar.html



mfg


----------



## YBPYBP (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

kurz gesagt ich find GTA 4:

Kacke man freut sich solange drauf zahlt fast 50€ dan soviele probleme RockstarGames hat diesmal richtig reingeschissen


----------



## Sebi1900 (16. August 2009)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Also ich kann mich über GTA IV nicht beschweren ich zocke mit meinem 19" Bildschirm auf voller Auflösung.
Grafik hab ich fast auf voll aufgedreht und es ruckelt eig kaum.
Mein System: Intel Core Quad Q8300 2,5 GHZ
                         6 GB Arbeitsspeicher
                          Nvidia Geforce GT 130 1,5 GB


----------



## FiredBullet (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hi,

 also auf meinem PC läuft es auf low settings (ja ich weiß nicht sehr toll ^^)
 aber für mein system bin ich sehr zufrieden.

 Pentium D 2x 3,00GHZ
 2Gb DDR 2 RAM
 8800GT 256MB ASUS

 Bald kommt mein neuer Laptop, den ich eigentlich überwiegend zum arbeiten gekauft habe. Habe aber extra keinen Ultra Gaming Laptop gekauft, sondern ein Multimedia Book.

*Jetzt ist meine Frage: Wie wird GTA 4 ungefähr laufen?*

 System Laptop:

 Core2Duo 2,8 GHZ
 4GB RAM
 ATI MOBILITY RADEON 4650 1GB

 danke,
 FiredBullet


----------



## superman (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hallo,

 ein erschreckender Bericht (von Sven Hänsch) http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001E1DDDA/ref=cm_cr_pr_link_next_6?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar&pageNumber=6

 ich zitiere:

 "Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und das Spiel bei Saturn erworben.

 Mit Fehler meine ich hier natürlich den Kauf, NICHT Saturn.

 Mein Leidensweg ist der folgende:



 A.unter Windows Vista

 1. Aktualisierung von Windows und Treibern usw., soweit nötig.

 2. Installation des Spiels (2h)

 3a. Offline-Aktivierung laut Anleitung --> funktioniert nicht

 3b. Online-Aktivierung funktioniert erst nach mehreren Versuchen

 4. Registrierung bei Microsoft für eine LiveID und Gamertag, damit
 ich offline spielen kann, soll laut Rockstar ja funktionieren, der
 Online-Teil interessiert mich nicht.

 5. Spielstart: Windows Vista stürzte ab und ließ sich nicht mehr
 starten, weder normal noch im abgesicherten Modus mit minimalen
 Grafikeinstellungen. --> komplette Windows-Neuinstallation nötig.



 B. unter Windows XP

 1. Aktualisierung von Windows und Treibern usw., soweit nötig.

 2. Installation des Spiels (2h)

 3. Spielstart: Windows XP stürzte bereits im Aktivierungsfenster
 mit den gleichen Folgen wie Windows Vista ab --> komplette
 Windows-Neuinstallation nötig.



 Leider muss man bei Amazon eine Bewertung von mindestens einem Stern geben, ich persönlich würde lieber fünf abziehen.



 Fazit:

 Kopierschutz + Aktivierung + mehrfache Zwangsregistrierung + verbugtes Spiel = ganz großer Käse.

 Ich habe nicht ein einzigen Frame des Spiels gesehen und muss jetzt
 tagelang mein XP und Vista neu aufsetzen und mich mit dem
 Rockstar-Support rumschlagen, Take2 fühlt sich für nichts
 verantwortlich.

 Vom Kauf weiterer Rockstar- bzw. Take2-Spiele werde ich in Zukunft
 absehen. Vielleicht geben die mir wenigstens mein Geld wieder."

 Zitat-Ende

 O Gott, GTA 4 hat Windows zerstört - Neuinstallation notwendig. Ich werde mich hüten Spiele von "Rockstar Games" zu kaufen


----------



## N8Mensch (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



superman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein erschreckender Bericht, ich zitiere:
> ...bla bla bla...
> Zitat Ende
> ...


    Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich deine Motivation nicht. In einem anderen Thread hast du auch auf uralte, bereits behobene Bugs hingewiesen und das kam schon nicht besonders gut an. Und hier zitierst du wieder einen Beitrag aus dem Jahre 2008!?!

    Ob du es glauben willst oder nicht, GTA4 läuft nicht erst seit dem letzten Patch sehr gut.

   Vielleicht schreibst du uns einfach mal, wo der Schuh drückt?


----------



## superman (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

@ N8Mensch
 und warum musste der Kerl sein Windows neuinstallieren? Ich glaube so blöd ist er doch auch nicht um nicht zu wissen wie man ein Spiel installiert. Ich vermute das liegt am Securom - Kopierschutz, macht bei einigen Leuten Probleme, er hatte wohl sehr viel Pech gehabt. 

 Gib mal bei google.de ein "securom spiel läuft nicht", der 1. Treffer, da schreibt einer dass alle seine Spiele m. Securom nicht laufen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

@superman:
   bei mir läufts auch - und jetzt? 
   so ganz versteh ich deine motivation auch nicht hier eine x-beliebige amazon rezension zu pasten, zumal gta 4 jetzt ja kein neues spiel ist.

   aber zum thema:
   hab mir gta 4 in der steam aktion jetzt auch mal geleistet.

   eine frage hätte ich aber doch mal:


Spoiler



kann man vlad verschonen? vermutlich ja nicht, denn so wirklich passts mir ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass mir das spiel an der stelle keine wahl lässt und ich einen wehrlosen per kopfschuss hinrichten muss (und es dafür auch noch ein achievment gibt!).
   sorry, aber das hätte nicht sein müssen. rockstar...


----------



## fiumpf (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



Bonkic schrieb:


> aber zum thema:
> hab mir gta 4 in der steam aktion jetzt auch mal geleistet.


   Wie schauts da aus: Braucht man für den Singleplayer Windows LIVE und Social Club? Laut Steam nur für Onlinegaming, da verlasse ich mich aber nicht drauf. Und: Per Steam kommen die Patches ja automatisch?!

 Frage an alle: Werden jetzt Joypads aller Hersteller unterstützt, bzw. kann man endlich die Steuerung frei konfigurieren?


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



fiumpf schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber zum thema:
> ...


 
 für sp reicht xbox live.
 die frage mit der spielversion hab ich mir auch gestellt, allerdings kommen die wohl direkt über steam bzw die steam version ist grundsätzlich schon die aktuellste - auch für updates scheint (sic!) man den social club also nicht zu benötigen.
 bin leider nicht zu hause, kann also nicht verifizieren.
 so problemlos wie das spiel bei mir lief (unter win 7 pro) ists aber wohl definitiv gepatcht.


----------



## Teslatier (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ist die Steam-Version irgendwie zensiert? Bin auch grad am überlegen...


----------



## Zapped (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ist das Spiel überhaubt zensiert?   

 Nein oder...?


----------



## Teslatier (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



Zapped schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel überhaubt zensiert?
> 
> Nein oder...?


   Keine Ahnung. Deswegen ja auch die Frage. ^^


----------



## Kaeksch (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ist ungeschnitten in Deutschland erschienen.


----------



## superman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hi,

  ich bin hier zwar aber ich hab wieder einen negativen Bericht gefunden - vom 22. März 2009

http://www.amazon.de/product-r... 

  von Lina:

  "Ich habe mir das Spiel gekauft und könnte mich besonders heute darüber
  zu tode ärgern. Denn heute habe ich den neuen Patch #3 installiert.
  Mehr dazu weiter unten.

  Als ich das Spiel gekauft habe und endlich zu Hause war, fing ich
  natürlich gleich mit der Installation an. GTA ist einfach nur Kult und
  es hat viel zu lange gedauert, bis auch endlich die Pc-Version auf den
  Markt kam. Entsetzt stellte ich dann aber fest, dass es kein übliches
  installieren und anschließendes spielen wird, denn da gibt es noch
  SecuRom und den ganzen Kram, der unnötiger weise mit installiert werden
  _muss_. Bis man sich dann beim Social Club, dem Games for Windows
  angemeldet und endlich die knappe 13 GB installiert hat, kann man schon
  mal locker andere Dinge erledigen, denn das geht alles, nur nicht
  schnell - auch nicht mit neuen Pc's.

  Irgendwann im Spiel angekommen, bin ich - wie üblich - erst mal die
  Audio-, Video- und Grafikeinstellungen durchgegangen. Bei letzter
  Einstellung wurde mir dann klar, dass in diesem Spiel kein
  Anti-Aliasing vorhanden ist. Daumen hoch! Sehr sinnvoll gelöst, wenn
  doch laut Aussage von Rockstar Games das Spiel "auf Zukunftsrechnern"
  laufen soll. 

  Endlich die erste Mission hinter mich gebracht, ist mir direkt
  wieder dieses Zitat von R* eingefallen. Meine 2 CPU-Kerne voll
  ausgeschöpft, quälen sich, doch eine super Grafik ist nicht auffindbar.
  Trotz fast parallelem Kauf eines neuen Pc's ist die Framerate nicht
  besonders hoch. Grafikfehler stapeln sich fast. 

  Dann folgte Patch #2. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war es nicht mehr
  möglich, mein Logitech-Gamepad zu nutzen, das Spiel ist ständig
  eingefroren oder sogar komplett abgestürzt. Nach mehreren Versuchen, in
  diesem Spiel weiter zu kommen, habe ich es aufgegeben und auf Patch #3
  gewartet. 

  Voller Hoffnung habe ich dann heute Morgen wieder einmal GTA
  gestartet, Patch #3 geladen und ausgeführt. Doch dann ging gar nichts
  mehr. Als ich Firefox nutzen wollte, wurde meine Suche nicht mehr
  ausgeführt. "Ein Neustart hilft bestimmt", dachte ich mir, doch der Pc
  ist nicht mehr hochgefahren. Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt bekam ich nur
  noch einen pechschwarzen Bildschirm zu sehen mit dem Mauszeiger. Ab in
  den abgesicherten Modus, GTA deinstalliert und wieder einen Neustart,
  doch Fehlanzeige. Dann habe ich für ein paar Minuten meinen Rechner
  alleine gelassen, als ich wieder kam, war ich zwar wieder auf dem
  Desktop, doch es fehlte der Hintergrund und schon öffnete sich ein
  Fenster, mit der Meldung "Es wurde kein Grafikkartentreiber
  gefunden..." Sound war ebenfalls deaktiviert. Ich habe NICHTS anderes
  getan, als den kompletten GTA-Kram entfernt. Und es endet in einem
  Alptraum? Fazit: Nach knapp 6 Stunden, vielen weiteren Problemen und
  der Neuinstallation meines Betriebssystems war GTA entfernt. Und dank
  diesen vielen Hinweisen werde ich mich hüten, dieses verpatzte Spiel
  noch einmal zu installieren. 

  Sowas auf den Markt zu bringen und auch noch mehr als genug Geld zu
  verlangen ist echt die Härte. Als Dank bekommt man dann noch
  Spionage-Tools untergejubelt. Den nächsten Spielekauf überlege ich mir
  lieber 3 Mal."

  tja, was sagt Ihr dazu? Es kann ja sein dass GTA4 bei einigen normal läuft, aber nicht bei allen.  Patch Nr. 3 hat also PC beschädigt, und zwar nicht zu knapp.


----------



## N8Mensch (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



superman schrieb:


> superman: ...***eingefüger Beitrag März 2009****....
> tja, was sagt Ihr dazu?


   Unbeliebt bist du mit Sicherheit nicht, aber:
    Was sollen wir denn dazu sagen?

     Mich wundert nur, dass du schon wieder einen fremde Beiträge älteren Datums in das PCGames Forum kopierst. Den Sinn dieser Aktion habe ich leider noch nicht ganz verstanden. 
     Das GTA4 reichlich verbugt war und Rockstars sich damit nicht viele Freunde gemacht hat, ist bekannt. In diversen Tests zum Spiel wurde auf gravierende Bugs hingewiesen und jeder konnte frei über einen Kauf entscheiden. Oder hast du bedenken, dass die vielen Bugs in Vergessenheit geraten? 

    Aber wenn es dir hilft(in welcher Form auch immer), kannst du von mir aus jeden Tag einen Beitrag hier reinkopieren. Oder kaufe dir doch GTA4, vielleicht kannst du dann aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Installiere aber keine Patchs, dann liegen die Chancen höher, dass du reichlich bugs zu Gesicht bekommst     

    Ansonsten ist die aktuelle Version 1.5 und der Rest Schnee von gestern. Dem GTA4 Käufer von heute tangieren die Probleme der Version 1.3 nicht. Stimmts oder habe ich recht? 

    Du müsstest schon aktuelle Negativbeiträge aus dem Netz suchen, dann könnten wir auch was dazu sagen. Wer suchet, der findet ...


----------



## superman (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

gut, das werde ich tun, mal sehen ob ich was finde - also Bugs mit aktuellstem Patch.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



superman schrieb:


> gut, das werde ich tun, mal sehen ob ich was finde - also Bugs mit aktuellstem Patch.


 
 und noch mal: wo liegt deine motivation?
 gehts dir nur ums "bashing"?
 wo liegt dein problem?
 so, wie ich das verstanden habe, besitzt du das spiel doch nicht einmal.
 wenn du `ne konkrete frage hast, dann stell sie halt.


----------



## fiumpf (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



Bonkic schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


  Ich hätte ja nie gedacht dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber bei GTA IV ziehe ich die Steam-Version der DVD-Ausgabe vor, definitiv. Die Installation: easy. Das Patchen: inklusive. Socialclub & GfWL: werden automatisch mit installiert. Nur Joypads werden nicht unterstützt, zumindest nicht alle. Frechheit. Muss mir mal eine zugehörige Amazon-Rezension raussuchen      .


----------



## superman (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

@ Bonkic 
   stimmt, hab GTA4 nicht, ich möchte hier zeigen dass GTA auch nach über 1. Jahr nicht bei allen normal läuft 

 so jetzt habe ich was gefunden, leider weiss ich nicht welcher Patch drauf ist, ABER die Berichte sind ziemlich aktuell

    25.12.2009
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage... 

   24.12.2009
http://www.computerhilfen.de/h... 

   23.12.2009
http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/2... 

  zu alt aber was solls - 3. Dezember 2008:
http://www.amazon.de/product-r... 
  "Ich dachte, mit meiner überwiegend für resourcenfressende Anwendungen optimierten Workstation dennoch auch aktuelle Spiele spielen zu können. 8GB Ram, 2xQuadcore á je 2,33Ghz. Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass das
  reicht, Erwartungen an die Performance wie bei einem Gaming-PC hatte ich natürlich sowieso nicht.

  Das Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht einmal definitiv sagen kann, ob es reicht oder nicht. Denn gerade etwa 3 Minuten konnte ich das Spiel "spielen", wobei es sich mehr um eine Aneinanderreihung von Einzelbildern handelte. Also versucht, die Grafikeinstellungen runterzuschrauben und das Spiel neugestartet. Seitdem sehe ich nur noch
  Fragmente, hier mal ein halbes Auto, oder einfach nur graue oder schwarze Fläche. Egal was ich versuche. Auf die ewig dauernde Installation, das nervige herumgefummel mit Windows Live und dem Social
  Club brauche ich wohl nicht mehr eingehen. Vielleicht darauf, dass ich den Login für den Social Club überspringen muss, um überhaupt das Spiel starten zu können (ansonsten kommt ein schwerwiegender Fehlstart nach
  ein paar Sekunden des Intros).

  So nicht, liebe Rockstar-Leute. Nicht mit mir. Ich warte jetzt bis nächste Woche auf einen Patch oder sonstige Lösungsmöglichkeiten. Dann bin ich auch zu einer Überarbeitung der Rezension bereit. Ansonsten
  geht das "Spiel" zurück.

  Sauerei, so etwas auf den Markt zu werfen, da hätte ich doch lieber noch ein paar Wochen auf das Release gewartet. Bin ja schließlich kein Beta-Tester."
  Zu diesem Bericht möchte ich etwas sagen und zwar: ich glaube kaum dass der Kerl auch mit dem aktuellstem Patch GTA normal zocken könnte, also zumindest nicht flüssig.


----------



## superman (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

wieder was negatives:
 http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B001E1DDDA/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent/279-3145522-3238205?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending
 13. Januar 2010
 "Tja, was soll man dazu sagen? Der Verkaufsstart von GTA 4 wurde wohl
 ähnlich herbeigesehnt als es vor ein paar Jahren bei Doom 3 der Fall
 war. 


 Ich hab mir den Titel zugelegt, weil ich ein großer Fan von GTA -
 San Andreas war und bin und es nicht erwarten konnte, endlich neue
 GTA-Abenteuer zu erleben, noch dazu mit ansprechender Grafik. 


 Ich nenne einen ziemlich gut ausgestatteten PC mein Eigen, der bis
 jetzt eigentlich mit keinem Spiel Probleme hatte. Auch
 "leistungshungrige" Spiele wie Crysis oder Colin McRae Dirt liefen
 zumindest auf 1280 x 1024 mit vollen Details sehr flüssig und ohne
 jegliches Problem. Mein PC übertrifft die "Minimalvoraussetzungen" bei
 weitem und liegt etwas unter den "empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen". 


 Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch keine Gedanken daran verschwendet,
 dass GTA 4 bei mir nicht laufen könnte, auch wenn die
 Systemvoraussetzungen ziemlich hoch sind. 


 Also, gekauft, installiert (was heisst "installiert", ich habe
 einen 2-stündigen Daten-Marathon absolviert, die sinnlose
 Installationsroutine ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, deshalb auch keine
 weiteren Ausführungen)



 Dies war schon mal der erste negative Punkt und ich dachte: "So ein
 schwachsinn, ich möchte doch keine Software auf meinem PC, die ich gar
 nicht benötige" - Ähnlich wie damals bei Half Life 2, nur noch um
 einiges schlimmer. 


 Dann - endlich - der erste Start, man fiebert dem neuen Abenteuer
 schon entgegen, doch was ist das? Das Spiel stürzt ab und lässt sich -
 nach halbstündiger Recherche im Internet - nach diversen Modifikationen
 und Patches zumindest mal starten... 


 Bereits ziemlich entnervt entlockt einem das ein freudiges
 "Heureka, es läuft!", schnell noch ein paar Grafik- und
 Gameplay-Settings gemacht, neues Spiel starten... 


 Und dann? 



 Mit gefühlten 5 Frames pro Sekunde startet die erste Sequenz,
 Clippingfehler wo man hinsieht, alle paar Sekunden stockt der ganze
 Bildschirm für 2 - 3 Sekunden... hm, wohl in den Grafiksettings etwas
 übersehen..?



 Also zurück zu den Optionen, probeweise alles auf "Minimum" gestellt, neu gestartet - selbes Ergebnis wie oben... 



 Soweit zur Technik. 



 Meine Erfahrungen im Spiel selbst beschränken sich auf das
 Einsteigen in den Wagen in der Anfangssequenz und das Umfahren der
 ersten Rechtskurve, danach hab ich das Spiel deinstalliert und seitdem
 liegt es irgendwo im Schrank.



 Dieser eine von mir gegebene Stern bezieht sich also nicht auf das
 Gameplay selbst, sondern lediglich auf die schlampige Umsetzung von
 Rockstar Games und die total überzogenen Hardwareanforderungen. 


 Ich hätte GTA 4 wirklich sehr, sehr gerne gespielt, bin jedoch
 nicht bereit , extra dafür einen neuen PC anzuschaffen, wo meiner doch
 sonst mit allen Herausforderungen klarkommt. 


 Ein wirklich sehr enttäuschter Kunde!"

 9. Januar 2010"Das passiert also wenn eine Marketingabteilung Amok läuft. GTA setzt
 neue Maßstäbe im Bereich der Nutzerbelästigung und Installation
 fragwürdiger Zusatzprogramme. Denn wer glaubt er könne ein gekauftes
 Spiel einfach spielen, der irrt. Vorher gibt's:

  - Installation der Kopierschutzsoftware ins System

  - Online-Aktivierung

  - Online-Prüfung ob das Spiel auch wirklich schon veröffentlicht ist

  - Online-Registrierung mit Formular, Geburtsdatum, PLZ, Telefonnummer(!) und Verifikation der E-Mail

  - Installation des Social Clubs der standardmäßig mit Windows mitgestartet wird

  - Nicht abschaltbaren Hinweis beim Start man möge seinen Windows Gamertag verlinken.



 Als Schmankerl, nach gut einer halber Stunde mit diesem
 Marketingmüll (weil die Onlineformulare auch noch schlecht gemacht sind
 und nicht anzeigen *welches* Feld falsch ausgefüllt ist) stürzt das
 Spiel beim Start sofort ab.



 Als besonderes Schmankerl ist der Patch auf der offiziellen
 Flash-Markerting Website nicht mal erwähnt. Mußte ich durch Google
 suchen lassen. (Das Update für Windows live wurde übrigens automatisch
 erkannt und war ein weiterer Pflichtpunkt.)



 Und als Bonus Schmankerl läuft das Spiel nicht mal damit. Stürzt
 immer noch sofort ab, trotz neuestem Windows, neuster Treiber und viel
 RAM. Ist das nicht toll?



 Also: Nur ein Stern und NIE WIEDER Spiele von Rockstar."


----------



## phily (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

mal ne andere frage ganz kurz, wollte nicht extra nen thread dafür aufmachen: hat jemand bereits den snow mod installiert?mich würde besonders interessieren, ob dann immer schnee liegt, oder ob es zum beipiel nur schneit anstatt zu regnen. ständig schnee fänd ich irgendwie auch wieder langweilig, aber als abwechslung fänd ichs genial
_
_


----------



## LogiAsus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

und ich dachte bei mir wärs schlimm , habs nur *3x gelöscht und wieder neu Installiert  *, dank den Mod´s   , biss 

 man die richtigen hat wos Läuft . Und wisst ihr schon was übers *Addon fürn PC  ???  *


*MFG Rob 
*


----------



## Kaeksch (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Beide Addons kommen am 30. März in den Handel.
 Zeit wirds ja. Brauch Nachschub.


----------



## cartasaft (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Die Addons werden sofort gekauft!!! Im Hauptspiel macht man ja sogar schon eine Mission mit dem Biker. Das wär ja cool wenns die Mission im Addon auch gibt. Natürlich mit vertauschten Rollen. Seit Gta4 kann ich bis auf den zweiten Teil die anderen nichtmehr spielen. Da springt überhaupt kein Funke mehr über. Gta4 rockt!!! Auch der Videoeditor macht echt Laune! Auch wenn man es nicht drauf hat

 ,,nobody fucks with my family´´
 ,,i rip your fucking heart out´´
 ,,pisswasser, test the original taste of german lager´´
 ..babys over night.com´´
 Was hab ich bei dem Game Tränen gelacht! Ich geb zu das das installieren schon nervt, aber ich hab das Game nicht am Realeasetag gekauft(mangels Hardware) also wusste ich worauf ich mich einlasse. Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert, und die E.V hat auch deutsche U.T. 

 ,,be genetically  different baby´´


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (12. März 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hi,tja auch bei mir saß Ende 2008 der Frust tief und musste trotz damaligem HighEndPC auf den ersten Patch warten.Allerdings ist mein Zorn auch genau so schnell wieder verflogen denn das Spiel entschädigte genial.
 -Grafik
 -Story
 -Humor
 -Physik Engine
 -Charakter etc.
 San Andreas ließ mich nach kurzer Zeit relativ kalt.Bei GTA IV kamen bei mir alte Zeiten wieder hoch(habe seit Vice City nie wieder mehr Zeit am Rechner verbracht )!
 Ich würde mir wünschen das es noch einmal nach VC zurück geht, bin ja nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## fuzba (9. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin.

Würdet Ihr GTA IV eher auf einem PC zocken oder auf einer PS3? Was ist besser. Vielleicht haben ja einige PC-User auch mal die PS3 Version gesehen. Ich denke mal, das Gameplay ist weitestgehend gleich aber wie sieht es grafisch aus.

Mich würden Eure Meinungen interessieren.

Danke und Gruß
fuzba


----------



## Bonkic (9. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



fuzba schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage, weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich hier richtig bin.
> 
> Würdet Ihr GTA IV eher auf einem PC zocken oder auf einer PS3? Was ist besser. Vielleicht haben ja einige PC-User auch mal die PS3 Version gesehen. Ich denke mal, das Gameplay ist weitestgehend gleich aber wie sieht es grafisch aus.
> 
> ...



kommt auf den pc an.


----------



## fuzba (9. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Aktuell q6600 mit ner gts50 und 4gb ram. im herbst wird es dann richtung high end gehen


----------



## fuzba (11. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hat keiner mal das Game auf beiden Systeme gesehen oder gezockt?


----------



## Bonkic (11. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



fuzba schrieb:


> Hat keiner mal das Game auf beiden Systeme gesehen oder gezockt?



sorry, also mit deinem quad-core, wie du ihn hast, würd ich zur pc-version greifen.


----------



## fuzba (11. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

du sagst "sorry" wegen meinem q6600 und rätst mir dann doch zur pc version...ist das korrekt oder hast du dich vertippt und meinst die ps3 version... ist denn die grafik auf dem pc besser. also in gut 4/5 monaten wird denke ich ein neuer rechner da sein.


----------



## Bonkic (11. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*



fuzba schrieb:


> du sagst "sorry" wegen meinem q6600 und rätst mir dann doch zur pc version...ist das korrekt oder hast du dich vertippt und meinst die ps3 version... ist denn die grafik auf dem pc besser. also in gut 4/5 monaten wird denke ich ein neuer rechner da sein.



nee - ich sage "sorry", weil ich verpennt habe, dir früher zu antworten.


----------



## fuzba (11. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

 ahso...kein ding...
gibt ja glaube ich auch einige mods, die die grafik aufhübschen


----------



## MichaelSteffen (24. April 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Voll lustig was man hier manchmal so liest...ihr mit euren Quad/Penta/Hex-Cores voll lustig...

Also bei mri läuft GTA auf nem Pentium D relativ gut...und das ist der Vorgänger des Core2Duo!
Ihr müsst mal ein wenig drauf achten, klar ist die Architektur unterschiedlich und der C2D pro Takt schneller - aber die ersten C2D sin alle völlig Kastriert, haben teilweise nur 2MB Cache gesamt...das ist die HÄLFTE des Pentium D!

Erst die letzten C2D (8000er) haben mehr Cache glaube ich!

 Meine Graka ist auch "nur" ne Radeon 3650...

Natürlich alles auf Minimal...aber SOO krass finde ich die Anforderungen gar nicht, müsste eig. nur die Graka tauschen und dann wärs wahrscheinlich  auf High total flüssig!

Eigentlich schon ein wenig übertrieben da die 3650 auch nich alt is - aber diesen Tribut fordern eben diese vielen neuen Shader und Grafiksachen...

Aber ich denke das grösste Problem zum zocken wird VISTA oder Windows 7 sein! DIE fressen euch OHNE ENDE Ressourcen weg (jaja Win7 is besser...is klar)! Warum holt ihr euch nicht einfach alle XP und seit zufrieden? Klar fehlt dann Dx10+11 - aber erstens braucht man das nicht zwingend und zweitens ist es doch nur reine Willkür seitens MS das diese in XP nichtmehr integriert werden! Man wird praktisch dazu gezwungen auf den neuen Betriebssystem-Mist umzusteigen obwohl das alte viel stabiler und schneller läuft...schrecklich!

Ausserdem sind es gerade die neuen DX-Versionen (da Grafisch viel auwändiger) die euer System zusätzlich bremsen - da kommen die Grakas meist nichtmehr so gut mit!

Ich sehe derzeit in Win7 keinen Vorteil, ausser das es ohne Ende Leistung frisst die andere Anwendungen gut gebrauchen könnten...ich kann auf diese "tollen" neuen Betriebssysteme verzichten und hab meinen (ruckelfreien) Spaß    Auch Dx9 sieht noch sehr sehr geil aus!!!


----------



## watie (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

hi ich bin am überlegen mir das game jetzt endlich zu holen

daher meine frage:

denkt ihr das es auf meinem system läuft?


win 7 64bit
amd phenom 2 x4 945 @ 3.0GHz (also 4 kerne)
8 Gb DDR 3 @ 1066Hz (also 2*4)
ati HD 5850 @ 1 Gb

wäre dankbar für ne antwort und ob ich es auf max alles also mit 1280*1024 spielen kann


danke schonmal für die antwort


----------



## kingston (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Ich hab vor kurzem supergünstig eine PS3 bekommen. Und da ich kein Glücksspiel eingehen wollte und den ganzen " Socialclub"  Mist und was man da noch alles installieren muss nicht über mich ergehen lassen wollte, hab ich mir die günstige platinum Version für PS3 geholt. Es läuft Butterweich und sieht auf meinem Loewe Individual Full Hd wirklich super aus. Mag sein das man bessere Weitsicht hat auf dem PC hat.Wahrscheinlich wär mein I7 920 mit GTX 260 und 6Gb RAm, Win 7 sogar ausreichend dafür. Aber egal. Das Spiel macht Spass, auch auf Konsole.


----------



## Fl3xx (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

- kann gelöscht werden - ;x


----------



## merlinrapha (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

na mit deutlicher verspätung habe ich nun auch gta 4 (die zusatzepisoden hab ich auf der 360 durchgezockelt und war vollauf begeistert) - mal schauen, ob es mir gefällt. danach habe ich schon l.a. noire auf dem radar


----------



## CheckRaise (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Hi, 

ich möchte mir gerne die Complete Edition bestellen und frage mich nun, ob die  deutsche Version  auch uncut ist.

Alternativ könnte ich mir auch die  englische Version  bestellen, wenn die unzensiert ist...

Und noch eine Frage: kann man die deutsche Version auch auf englisch spielen???

Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen. Danke.

Grüße
CR


----------



## Kaeksch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: GTA IV - Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte...*

Gta 4 plus Episoden sind hier komplett ungeschnitten erschienen. Kannst also bedenkenlos zugreifen.
Da man eh nur deutsche Untertitel hat, hat quasi eh die englische Version. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob man die Untertitel auf englisch stellen kann.


----------



## phily (20. Februar 2012)

wollt jetzt nicht nen neuen thread aufmachen, deswegen hab ich den hier mal rausgekramt.

meine frage: gibt es car- mods für gta4, die sich einfach installieren lassen? hatte vor längerer zeit schon mit dem gedanken gespielt eine mod mit echten autos zu installieren, aber das fand ich immer relativ kompliziert, weil man manuell ini- dateien ändern musste oder sonstiges manuell vornehmen musste.

sollte doch ne carmod geben, wo man einfach nur auf install klickt und der rest geht von alleine, hoffe ich jedenfalls


----------



## Mellsei (20. Februar 2012)

Hmm.. ist schon etwas her das ich das mal gemacht habe aber so einfach wie bei San Andreas war es leider nicht ...
Aber ich als Laie hab es trotzdem hinbekommen ... daher solltest du das auch packen ..am ende ist das nur Routine


----------



## phily (20. Februar 2012)

danke erstmal fürs mutmachen . joa, hinkriegen würd ich es wohl, wenn ich mir zeit und muße dafür nehme. bin momentan leide sehr mit unisachen beschäftigt und habe erhlich gesagt nicht so die große lust und ruhe mich damit zu beschäftigen...

würde einfach gerne abends/spät nachts nach dem schreiben gerne ein stündchen durch liberty city cruisen bzw rasen  und das am liebsten mit ein paar echten autos und vor allem motorrädern, weil mir das wetter fürs richtige biken momentan noch zu schlecht ist (ich weiß schönwetterbiker und so )

also, wenn doch noch jemand so eine einfach zu installierende mod kennt, immer her damit, ansonsten bleibe ich bei den normalen karren, die ja auch spaßig sind


----------



## Mellsei (20. Februar 2012)

Gerne doch  aber ich versteh was du meinst ... geht mir gerade nicht anders.. Schule geht halt leider doch vor  !!!
Was heißt hier Schönwetterbiker ?? Biker ist und bleibt Biker  ...Bei dem Grauwetter will man einfach nicht raus ...-.- egal ob Auto ´, Motorrad oder Fahrrad (!)...


----------

